# Cobra Firearms



## Carl77 (Aug 17, 2012)

Hey all...had a couple questions about Cobra Firearms. Just wanted opinions from owners/former owners on quality and reliability. I am looking into purchasing FS.380. Also, anyone with information on lasers and holsters who want to share, it would be appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

cobra firearms is making copies of the Davis Firearms and Lorcin Firearms designs, they bought up both companies in bankruptcy. they had been sued over faulty designs resulting deaths by negligent disharges.

cobra is using the original designs on original tools and machines to produce guns that have not improved at all since the original "ring of fire" companies were selling the crap. 

quality sucks, reliability sucks, safety sucks, accuracy sucks (if it fires when you want it to) 

if i had to choose between spending hard earned self defense money on this gun or taking my ex mother in law out to dinner, i would be picking a restaurant right now. steal a steak knife from the place, you are now better armed. 

and yes i have owned pistol from all the "ring of fire" companies and not a single one was better than the the worst


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Carl77 said:


> Hey all...had a couple questions about Cobra Firearms. Just wanted opinions from owners/former owners on quality and reliability. I am looking into purchasing FS.380. Also, anyone with information on lasers and holsters who want to share, it would be appreciated! Thanks!


Take the money you would spend on a laser (a decent one will cost more than the Cobra) and put that into a better gun.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yes, bypass the Cobras. Same with Diamond Back. Their quality sucks too. Buy something better


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

With all the decent guns out there, Cobra is one that is not worth considering. Ted and VA are correct the gun is inferior and putting a laser on one ......I don't understand. Use the money buy a good gun please.

RCG


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

Steer clear.....


----------

